# Is SILVIO SIMAC THE ULTIMATE TOUGH GUY



## BruceLee (May 5, 2009)

Hi I am a new to this forum, and I want to ask is Silvio Simac the ultimate tough guy this guy is huge, but he is very flexible as well, being a martial arts champion, he is fast and breaks the idea, that all big guys are slow. My friends and I from Buffalo Nutrition worked with him on a movie we were doing check Silvio out for yourself...He is awesome



http://globalgrind.com/source/www.imdb.com/365694/fever-the-prologue/​


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

To me he looks like too much of a pretty boy in that short film, dont think it does him justice, his speed looks average to me but certanly quick for a big bloke or is it the camera and sound fx that give the impression. Dam them actors are bad lol.


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Ultimate tough guy? I dunno. Put him in a cage with some legit competition, and then we'll see how tough he is.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Ummmm....welcome to the board...


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

He's been in loads of films. I wouldn't go as far to say he's the hardest bloke. lol


----------



## ragahav (Jun 11, 2008)

welcome to UKM ..and interesting first post to begin with


----------



## wardster27 (Feb 2, 2008)

tae kwondo was good in 70,s and 80,s

now things like brazillian ju-jitsu and vale tudo are so widespread and practiced anyone compitent would destroy a taekwondo champ.

ufc 1 royce gracie grounded and arm bared the japaneese karate champ in about 2 min


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

wardster27 said:


> now things like brazillian ju-jitsu and vale tudo are so widespread and practiced anyone compitent would destroy a taekwondo champ.


I think that's a bit of a stretch...


----------



## wardster27 (Feb 2, 2008)

bit taekwondo looks fu**in mint in the movies!

imagine how boring it would be if som bjj guy went thru a movie ground and pounding, leg locking and sleepering the baddies. the movie would last about 3 weeks


----------



## wardster27 (Feb 2, 2008)

cellaratt said:


> I think that's a bit of a stretch...


each to thier own pal


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

he beat the fukk out of that air!!


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

wardster27 said:


> each to thier own pal


That's why my responce started with I think...


----------



## luke28 (Apr 27, 2009)

that film looks siht


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

no one in that film can act!!!


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

luke28 said:


> that film looks siht


true. He makes Van Damme films look good :lol:


----------



## luke28 (Apr 27, 2009)

Ollie B said:


> true. He makes Van Damme films look good :lol:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

Dutch - you up in london tommorrow to watch Wes fight ??


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

i see him quite often as he does classes at our gym in the hall and trains in our gaff in the day...he is a lump to be fair and ripped to the bone and can move quite swift n nimble for a guy carrying his size!!!!


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

u reckon he will be at the Expo at the NEC this weekend?


----------



## volatileacid (Dec 28, 2005)

BruceLee said:


> Hi I am a new to this forum, and I want to ask is Silvio Simac the ultimate tough guy this guy is huge, but he is very flexible as well, being a martial arts champion, he is fast and breaks the idea, that all big guys are slow. My friends and I from Buffalo Nutrition worked with him on a movie we were doing check Silvio out for yourself...He is awesome
> 
> 
> 
> http://globalgrind.com/source/www.imdb.com/365694/fever-the-prologue/​


Interesting first post. Almost spam.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

the question cannot be answered until he has fought everyone in the world, starting, and ending with me


----------



## Paul08 (Mar 20, 2009)

No Michael Jai White is


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

but saying what i said,i didnt answer the question...he by no means is a tough guy!!!!

i know nearly all of my prize fighter mates would hurt him...he is a trained ring fighter with gloves and rules...not a cobble fighter!!!!

he wouldnt fair up with anything goes to get the job done fight,too much heart!!!!

let him stick to the part acting roles and kickboxing!!!!

judging by his boat he has either dodged a few punches,but i dont reckon he has had many proper knocks to his head!!!!


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

its a daft statement.

do you mean ultimate action film guy - answer is no

do you mean ultimate fighter - answer is no

do you mean ultimate actor - er answer is no

do you mean ultimate air kicky dude - no idea those guys are just ballet dancers to me but id guess no


----------



## Xtrainer (Sep 4, 2008)

no way, he would get completely raped in UFC or the cage.


----------



## 2fat2old (Feb 7, 2009)

The film looks $hite, and the guy looks like a knob, i would kick his a$$:laugh::laugh:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Xtrainer said:


> no way, he would get completely raped in UFC or the cage.


that's why i dont watch ufc, who wants to watch a man get raped? :confused1:


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

I want to see this *** vs Lesnar


----------



## BruceLee (May 5, 2009)

If you put water into a cup, it becomes the cup. You put water into a bottle and it becomes the bottle. You put it in a teapot it becomes the teapot.


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

there are many candidates for ultimate tough guy, for instance, Vanderlei Silva

but not this pansy


----------



## BruceLee (May 5, 2009)

If you put water into a cup, it becomes the cup. You put water into a bottle and it becomes the bottle. You put it in a teapot it becomes the teapot.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

And I thought Cantona spoke a load of balls...


----------



## BruceLee (May 5, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> no one in that film can act!!!


If you put water into a cup, it becomes the cup. You put water into a bottle and it becomes the bottle. You put it in a teapot it becomes the teapot.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Yes we heard you the first two times, you still don't make any sense.


----------



## BruceLee (May 5, 2009)

dmcc said:


> And I thought Cantona spoke a load of balls...


*Bruce Lee Quotes: *

To reach the growing number of students, some sort of pre-conformed set must be established as standards for the branch to follow. As a result all members will be conditioned according to the prescribed system. Many will probably end up as a prisoner of a systematized drill.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

so you are quoting the great bruce lee

this is after using his great name as your own on a forum to talk 5hit

and also insulting him by insinuating this guy is the hardest guy ever?

hahaha


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

aint the little black guy with the hat at 4:40 the little gay butler from the prince of bel air?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

offo said:


> aint the little black guy with the hat at 4:40 the little gay butler from the prince of bel air?


please dont make me watch the video again i nearly topped meself first time

can you cut the relevant time and post it in a short video for me?


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

he first pops his head up 30 seconds into it straight after the bikers......but u seem him more clearly at 4:20 how the hell do u cut vids down? besides u can just move the marker along!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

offo said:


> he first pops his head up 30 seconds into it straight after the bikers......but u seem him more clearly at 4:40 how the hell do u cut vids down?


go away and find out, come back to me when you know how :cursing: :lol:


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

u moody bell boy


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

offo said:


> u moody bell boy


yeah mate i still loves ya though


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

u were in 1 of my dreams lastnight  it involved many coopers from supermario a forest and a bit of thailand  and a sink


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

offo said:


> u were in 1 of my dreams lastnight  it involved many coopers from supermario a forest and a bit of thailand  and a sink


sure it wasnt phuket?


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

i aint even joking there was even a lanky ginger kid throwing stones at your window


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

offo said:


> i aint even joking there was even a lanky ginger kid throwing stones at your window


this could be the most random dream ive been in ever

do tell

oh sorry to the OP but the two george bests of uk-m are obviously drinking :lol:


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

Well basically everyone thought your mother was crazy,because she kept going on about coopers wanting to eat her and no one believed apart from me....Cus I knew they existed too..Anyway I snook in your house and filled your bath with boiling hot water.cus appaerntly they dont like that...  then I tried to get back out of your house but couldn't.So I hid behind some tables and chairs to figure out what I could do.....Then some ginger kid came in your back garden and threw a bottle of beer on your lawn...Then started throwing stones at the house.... So i got out from under the table.Just when you came legging it around the corner with no top on angry as hell! And I thought it will be ok he wont hit me he knows me off Uk muscle..And thought this will be my way out of the house....Shouting its a ginger kid in a denim jacket throwing stones at your house......

The thailand bit in the forest was a bit before that...had coopers in it but you werent involved then by my ex was.....Complete mystery this dream I have missed some other stuff out  but yeah hope u get the gist of it haha 

The way i got in your house was through some kind of puddle...but wouldn't work getting out again


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

offo said:


> Well basically everyone thought your mother was crazy,because she kept going on about coopers wanting to eat her and no one believed apart from me....Cus I knew they existed too..Anyway I snook in your house and filled your bath with boiling hot water.cus appaerntly they dont like that...  then I tried to get back out of your house but couldn't.So I hid behind some tables and chairs to figure out what I could do.....Then some ginger kid came in your back garden and threw a bottle of beer on your lawn...Then started throwing stones at the house.... So i got out from under the table.Just when you came legging it around the corner with no top on angry as hell! And I thought it will be ok he wont hit me he knows me off Uk muscle..And thought this will be my way out of the house....Shouting its a ginger kid in a denim jacket throwing stones at your house......
> 
> The thailand bit in the forest was a bit before that...had coopers in it but you werent involved then by my ex was.....Complete mystery this dream I have missed some other stuff out  but yeah hope u get the gist of it haha
> 
> The way i got in your house was through some kind of puddle...but wouldn't work getting out again


that doesnt sound liek a dream, it sounds like a perfectly normal day in the rave household


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

first time someone off here has been in one of my dreams...normally i get max and tanya branning sean or stacey slater  or something along those lines


----------



## 2fat2old (Feb 7, 2009)

I dream of Jeannie


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i wish i dreamt of stacey slater, my sheets would be messy


----------



## BruceLee (May 5, 2009)

davetherave said:


> so you are quoting the great bruce lee
> 
> this is after using his great name as your own on a forum to talk 5hit
> 
> ...


Remember, actual sparring is the ultimate, and the training is, only a means toward this.

So in the case of bodybuilding, I suppose the pose down on the stage when one has done all the training is the the equal of people sparring. And one thing you will learn from Arnie, Bruce Lee or any great master of their art is the mental side. The science of fighting, the science of body building. The Mental, not the ego.

Arnie was educated, he read Sun Tzi, "the art of war", the art of psyching an opponent BEFORE a pose down.

Ego in any sport wrongly used will lead to a down fall. If you think I am talking **** in this forum, may I ask you a few simple questions?

What have you achieved?

Are you truly happy with your results?

Your results MIGHT increase rapidly, if you learn the mental science of bodybuilding and not just the physical side, that is if you even train and have excelled in the art, philosophy or science of bodybuilding at any level.


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

offo said:


> aint the little black guy with the hat at 4:40 the little gay butler from the prince of bel air?


 yeah i spotted him too :laugh:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

offo said:


> aint the little black guy with the hat at 4:40 the little gay butler from the prince of bel air?


hahaha it is as well :lol:


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

Only recognized the little creep cuz i been watching prince of bell air on virgin 1....6-7 weekdays...It's all pretty good still makes me laugh but always forget its on to be honest...Well I am absolutely knackered...Watch out dave for long haired lanky ginger kids throwing stones at your house and 100s of little coopers trying to eat you and your family!.... Boiling hot water in your sink and baths stops them coming up


----------



## BruceLee (May 5, 2009)

davetherave said:


> the question cannot be answered until he has fought everyone in the world, starting, and ending with me


Where and when would you like to stage the fight, bad boy? Sign the contract big boy, sign the contract!


----------



## luke28 (Apr 27, 2009)

anabolic ant said:


> but saying what i said,i didnt answer the question...he by no means is a tough guy!!!!
> 
> i know nearly all of my prize fighter mates would hurt him...he is a trained ring fighter with gloves and rules...not a cobble fighter!!!!
> 
> ...


he is no good at acting to lol


----------



## BruceLee (May 5, 2009)

luke28 said:


> he is no good at acting to lol


But Arnie is right? Arnie still has an accent, but it is not about being a good actor, Arnie proves that, it is about using what you got to get what you need, Arnie proves that, he is back with Sly in a new movie and still in charge of California. It is all about the doing, at least Silvio is doing it and he will get better, did you see him in Transporter 3? Did you see him in Undisputed 2 with Michael Jai White and Scott Adkins, Did you see him in Danny the dog with Jet Li?

Where can I see you doing your thing? Oh I know sitting behind your keyboard.

YOU ARE A KEYBOARD WARRIOR, get off the computer and step up to the plate mate! Get it done!


----------



## luke28 (Apr 27, 2009)

BruceLee said:


> Remember, actual sparring is the ultimate, and the training is, only a means toward this.
> 
> So in the case of bodybuilding, I suppose the pose down on the stage when one has done all the training is the the equal of people sparring. And one thing you will learn from Arnie, Bruce Lee or any great master of their art is the mental side. The science of fighting, the science of body building. The Mental, not the ego.
> 
> ...


get real mate come back to the real world the film is siht all the acting is siht and personally all your talking is siht


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

this is the best troll ever, i like him, can we keep him?



> Where and when would you like to stage the fight, bad boy? Sign the contract big boy, sign the contract!


you pay for me to fly across the world and we'll have it in america, i'll be back for dinner victorious


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

BruceLee said:


> But Arnie is right? Arnie still has an accent, but it is not about being a good actor, Arnie proves that, it is about using what you got to get what you need, Arnie proves that, he is back with Sly in a new movie and still in charge of California. It is all about the doing, at least Silvio is doing it and he will get better, did you see him in Transporter 3? Did you see him in Undisputed 2 with Michael Jai White and Scott Adkins, Did you see him in Danny the dog with Jet Li?
> 
> Where can I see you doing your thing? Oh I know sitting behind your keyboard.
> 
> YOU ARE A KEYBOARD WARRIOR, get off the computer and step up to the plate mate! Get it done!


Dude if your looking for a fight, you probaby came to the right place...but ultimately you will lose as the board as a whole won't tolerate someone who's only here to instigate trouble...My suggestion to you is to drop this " I'm mightier then you " attitude before you make anymore enemies...How you choose to spend your time here is completely up to you...but in my honest oppion...your giving the " Greats " a bad name by representing them in this fashion...


----------



## BruceLee (May 5, 2009)

cellaratt said:


> Dude if your looking for a fight, you probaby came to the right place...but ultimately you will lose as the board as a whole won't tolerate someone who's only here to instigate trouble...My suggestion to you is to drop this " I'm mightier then you " attitude before you make anymore enemies...How you choose to spend your time here is completely up to you...but in my honest oppion...your giving the " Greats " a bad name by representing them in this fashion...


I just posted something up, for free content, no one is paying for anything, talking about positivity, but you know what this shows?

That there are so many haters, it is not important if you like the film or not, it was about find out who people thought was a good tough guy, and having fun, but you know, there are some many average people who hate, for the sake of hate and they become hate. Check you attitude check your post and let the board decide who has the mighter than you attitude...The film is just a trailer as a matter of fact it is doing very well in America and we are opening a big festival in Hollywood in June.

The point I am making from seeing all the various posts is the mental side is part of bodybuilding, or any sport and if you don't have a good mental attitude no matter how good you are you will lose. So keep hating


----------



## BruceLee (May 5, 2009)

BruceLee said:


> I just posted something up, for free content, no one is paying for anything, talking about positivity, but you know what this shows?
> 
> That there are so many haters, it is not important if you like the film or not, it was about find out who people thought was a good tough guy, and having fun, but you know, there are some many average people who hate, for the sake of hate and they become hate. Check you attitude check your post and let the board decide who has the mighter than you attitude...The film is just a trailer as a matter of fact it is doing very well in America and we are opening a big festival in Hollywood in June.
> 
> The point I am making from seeing all the various posts is the mental side is part of bodybuilding, or any sport and if you don't have a good mental attitude no matter how good you are you will lose. So keep hating


I am not representing the greats Bruce Lee does not have copyright on that name...also how do you become a great person? I can assure you that it is not through hate, it is through learning, and that is what this process is about, learning....I am here to learn about bodybuilding all aspects and not to deal with nonsense, let the board decide who is talking S**t. It is a free world, a democracy...so you keep your point of view and let others have theirs and if they are open to learn then they may also become great...no one forced you to watch Silvio. But as one great person said, if people hate you then that means you are doing the right thing, at least you have got their attention.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

are you silvio simac?

is that whats going on? your offended cos i can take you?


----------



## BruceLee (May 5, 2009)

davetherave said:


> are you silvio simac?
> 
> is that whats going on? your offended cos i can take you?


No I am not Silvio Simac. 



I think you have made yourself very clear.

Silvio is S**T, his acting is S**T, the film is S**T, I am talking S**T, I am misrepresenting the greats by using my own name, talking positivity is S**T, I have to get real, I have listened and read every word you have said.



To me, the extraordinary aspect of martial arts lies in its simplicity. The same applies to bodybuilding. I suppose this is S**T to you but maybe just maybe someone may find the good S**T philosophy useful at this moment in time.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

in the end, we shall see...


----------



## omea1 (Aug 31, 2006)

BruceLee said:


> No I am not Silvio Simac.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well said :thumbup1:


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

davetherave said:


> this is the best troll ever, i like him, can we keep him?
> 
> you pay for me to fly across the world and we'll have it in america, i'll be back for dinner victorious


remember daps?????


----------



## delhibuilder (Mar 24, 2008)

met him once, awesome guy gave me some top tips.


----------



## BruceLee (May 5, 2009)

Going to Body Power 2009 at the NEC Birmingham with the rest of the crew.

THE POWER OF CHAMPIONS!

http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/article-2009-body-power-exhibition.aspx

The highest technique is to have no technique.


----------



## BruceLee (May 5, 2009)

cellaratt said:


> in the end, we shall see...


Like I said, you said the film and acting were **** and I said that a few Hollywood festivals are screening our movie here is one, and we have a few more around the world and in the UK.

http://hollywoodblackff.bside.com/2009/films/fever_hollywoodblackff2009;jsessionid=538864D480246060945D1618ACECEB05


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

BruceLee said:


> Like I said, you said the film and acting were **** and I said that a few Hollywood festivals are screening our movie here is one, and we have a few more around the world and in the UK.
> 
> http://hollywoodblackff.bside.com/2009/films/fever_hollywoodblackff2009;jsessionid=538864D480246060945D1618ACECEB05


Really, I said that...funny seeing I didn't even watch the link you posted, I simply commented on your responses to others...Find where I said anything about the movie, what, you can't, why is that I wonder..?


----------



## BruceLee (May 5, 2009)

cellaratt said:


> Really, I said that...funny seeing I didn't even watch the link you posted, I simply commented on your responses to others...Find where I said anything about the movie, what, you can't, why is that I wonder..?


Well I obviously got you and Davetherave mixed up, and for that I apologise, but you and Davetehrave seem to be a double act and back each other up and voice they same point of view, and according to your post you dream about situations you are both in...but you did say we will see....and we will will see...


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

BruceLee said:


> Hi I am a new to this forum, and I want to ask is Silvio Simac the ultimate tough guy this guy is huge, but he is very flexible as well, being a martial arts champion, he is fast and breaks the idea, that all big guys are slow. My friends and I from Buffalo Nutrition worked with him on a movie we were doing check Silvio out for yourself...He is awesome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BruceLee (May 5, 2009)

essexboy said:


> I left a comment on your proud to be white and racist thread...as far as I was told, the art of boxing, or any martial arts is the art of not getting hit. It is about putting your ego to one side, and using your brain, so I applaud Silvio, if he has the face of a 14 year old and no nose or eye damage...why would anyone want to come out of the ring brain damaged or slurring words? Lennox Lewis didn't...what is so smart about having you face kicked in? That proves you are a man? Part of the art of fighting is defence, why? So you don't get a damaged nose or eye.


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

think there is a gulf in class between Silvio and Lennox!!

dont see you point though 'bruce' you ask is Silvio the ultimate tough guy on a bodybuilding board - with respect - the guy is a taekwondo champ and has a decent physique - is he a tough guy ? maybe, ultimate tough guy??? nothing like it - but lets not confuse - doing a martial art - and being a fighter - very very different things

id put muay thai, boxing kickboxing, k1 all above taekwondo in my eyes of someone being a fighter - before we even move on to MMA - a few good fighters have come from a TKD background but they have adapted - such as Mark Weir

so fair play to the chap - but hes a stuntman/actor not a pro fighter - never met him personally so cant comment on much else just the facts in front of us...


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

BruceLee said:


> every fighter has some damage.everyone gets hit.Your hero, was an actor, who wouldnt last a minute with real fighters, same as this guy.


----------



## BruceLee (May 5, 2009)

You know the thing that gets me about this forum is the lack of ambition.

Lennox, Bruce Lee, Sugar Ray Lenoard, Arinie, everyone has to start somewhere. I went to the NEC on Sunday and Dorian was charging £10 for a picture and a photograph, and there was a another bodybuilder forget his name right now, a black bloke, he was charging the same and the queue was a mile long. Now they have learn't that from the Americans, make money from you brand.

Why is is there so much bitching and hating in the UK?

In America people would be like yeah it is great that he is doing it and good luck, he could be the ultimate tough guy, but he would need to do this or this...or work with this guy. Then in time he could be great!

It is like this country loves losers. And you just have to look in this forum to see why.

I am not saying Silvio is the best? I asked a question to open up a debate, so we can get more of our own UK grown talent up there...but it is like as soon as you do that...everyone is like oh he's C**P, he is S**T, you are talking S**T, then I say show me better, post it, post up a photo, send me a link, show me what you got and I will pass it on to my casting director friends, have some ambition!!!

If I had an audition for a big movie today and I asked people from UK muscle to submit themselves, how many do you think would make it to the final cut?

Why post it up in this forum? Why not? Silvio does weights, he is a bodybuilder, but he chooses to have a different type of body, and that should be OK too...come on UK muscle lets start to excell.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

BruceLee said:


> Why post it up in this forum? Why not? Silvio does weights, he is a bodybuilder, but he chooses to have a different type of body, and that should be OK too...come on UK muscle lets start to excell.


microsoft excel?


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

I reckon Mr Simac would laugh at you and the way you're trying to represent him. Nobody doubts he's tough, but to suggest he is the ultimate tough guy is silly. The day he soundly defeats Randy Couture or Fedor Emelianenko, I'll gladly join his bandwagon, but let's not hold our breath.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

BruceLee said:


> You know the thing that gets me about this forum is the lack of ambition.
> 
> Lennox, Bruce Lee, Sugar Ray Lenoard, Arinie, everyone has to start somewhere. I went to the NEC on Sunday and Dorian was charging £10 for a picture and a photograph, and there was a another bodybuilder forget his name right now, a black bloke, he was charging the same and the queue was a mile long. Now they have learn't that from the Americans, make money from you brand.
> 
> ...


For me and me only...personnaly if you had started like this instead of the other 5 pages of crap you probably would have gotten a better responce...You should go back and read the whole thread from beggining to end and don't skip any of it...read it twice if necessary and then maybe you will be able to see why it's turned in this direction...If you push against a wall you are likely to encounter resistance...


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i have seen many many competing members who have no ambition it's true, mongatron


----------



## BruceLee (May 5, 2009)

I climb over walls. Have done since I was a kid. Never pushed against a wall in my life. You have your point of view and so do others so let them decide who is talking c**p.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

I would say from the responses on this thread, they already have...


----------



## Paul08 (Mar 20, 2009)

BruceLee said:


> In America people would be like yeah it is great that he is doing it and good luck, *he could be the ultimate tough guy, but he would need to do this or this...or work with this guy*. Then in time he could be great!


wtf, i didnt see him coming to this board asking for advice on how to be the ultimate tough guy. I think you randomly googled 'tough guy' found silvio and made him your new idol. Infact i think that you are starting to believe you are Silvio and taking it too personally when people say he isnt the ultimate tough guy.


----------



## gambitbullet (Dec 12, 2008)

did anyone see his car reg??? pro73in!!!!!!!!


----------



## BruceLee (May 5, 2009)

gambitbullet said:


> did anyone see his car reg??? pro73in!!!!!!!!


AT LAST SOME ONE WHO CAN SEE OVER THE GLOSS annd can see the subtext the substance of what lie underneath and what is to come...!


----------



## BruceLee (May 5, 2009)

18spike18 said:


> i really just dont get you mate, are you like in love with the guy.
> 
> do you touch yourself over him ?


Someone said - did anyone see his car reg??? pro73in!!!!!!!!

So I said - at last someone who can see beyond the gloss....

Are you haters all going to move from dissing Silvio and the Movie and start hating on the PROTEIN - Numberplate? LOL

If that is the case I might as well go to the DVLA forum and buy a few more....Lol

Touch myself over Silvio Simac, I don't think so, I got better things to touch like money.


----------



## BruceLee (May 5, 2009)

18spike18 said:


> i wasnt talking about the number plate post, i was talking about this whole thread in general, have you been back and looked at it mate ?
> 
> so if you didnt have money you would touch yourself over Silvio Simac is what your saying ? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


No.

I have admiration for a lot of people male and female, I like to study successful people, and I think, Silvio is doing well, he is on course.

I went to the NEC Bodypower expo in Birmingham over the weekend to see successful body builders like Dorian and talk to him get advice, etc, now the sexy Brazilian beauty, with long black hair, high heels and tight, white shorts and a big booty, who was taking all the £10 notes for Dorian, she would be worth thinking about sexually, but not Silvio. I have never seen such a booty on a girl, she was so horny, no wonder Dorian was pecking her on the lips all the time, and I would be doing the same if she was collecting all that cash for me? LOL...they say she is a fitness model what is her name? :rockon: baby


----------



## BruceLee (May 5, 2009)

18spike18 said:


> im not going to read that but ill just assume it says you want to touch yourself over silvio.
> 
> if thats what you like its upto you mate dw about it:whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


You choose to communicate, but you don't want to read but you are happy to make assumptions that is so dangers because it just shows your ignorance.


----------



## BruceLee (May 5, 2009)

OK, I didn't intend for it to turn out like this, but as it happens I am glad it has, we are shooting more of FEVER, and on the 30 and 31st of May, we will be in warehouse locations in Shoreditch London, so if any of you tough guys want to show us and the world what you have got, shoot us a pic, this offer is open to women, well give it to the casting director, and take it from there....PUT YOUR MONEY WHERE YOUR MOUTH IS OR YOU AINT SAYING A DAMN THING!


----------



## cadhla (Apr 17, 2009)

anderson silvia would eat him


----------



## BruceLee (May 5, 2009)

cadhla said:


> anderson silvia would eat him


two fights where your man Anderson is beaten, do you want me to find more?


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

No he's gay.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Hold up a minute mate,what is this sh1te about really??

If this guy is so wonderful then why not just go on some MMA forum and blab it there???


----------



## BruceLee (May 5, 2009)

pea head said:


> Hold up a minute mate,what is this sh1te about really??
> 
> If this guy is so wonderful then why not just go on some MMA forum and blab it there???


I didn't start the beef, I said was that he is a bodybuilder which he is, and that he is fast and flexible...then everyone starts kicking off about he is a **** actor and all the rest of it, no one really talked about his build and the way he uses it....I agree with you, but anyway when I went to the NEC this weekend it wasn't just bodybuilding sections, there was karate, mixed martial arts etc, it is all UK muscle


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

PS: Touching thing is getting old now dude lol


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

Well i for one will be giving that film a miss, might have been ok if it was realistic and the people were good actors. It just looks too amature and predictable.

Winning some medals and trophies in a competition dont make someone a tough guy it just makes them good at what they do.

Dam i got loads of Muay Thai trophies but some people where i live would still kick several shades of siht out of me. (9th kahn)


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

i get bored keep changing it

Doc Ms with white laces used to symbalise White Pride


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

BruceLee said:


> two fights where your man Anderson is beaten, do you want me to find more?


And?

He has the longest winning streak in UFC history, the most sucsessful title defences in a row, and fights above his weight class (and wins).

And you, sorry I mean Silvo Slagbag or whatever his name is, has won some BS UK martial arts league and been in a horrific film.

And Bruce Lee was a pussy who overdosed.


----------



## BruceLee (May 5, 2009)

megatron said:


> And?
> 
> He has the longest winning streak in UFC history, the most sucsessful title defences in a row, and fights above his weight class (and wins).
> 
> ...


I am a positive dude, if you think Bruce Lee was a pussy then fine, he helped change the course of fight movies and the Hollywood machine, but he was a pussy. If I achieve anywhere near what he did in his short lifetime, then I will be happy. People say Arnold was a pussy for ordering Gold's gym in California to take down his photographs, so that he would not be associated with steroids, even though he admitted taking them. If I or you achieve anything near what Arnold has achieved then we will have done well. Arnie did it, Bruce Lee did it, Silvio is at the beginning that is all. <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>

Can you do it? <o></o>

Will you do it? <o></o>

I am doing it even if it is **** it is a start...I told you already, I hear all what you guys say and it is fine, but what it has taught me is no matter what you do, you will get hate and hate is good, it means you are doing the right thing, that you got noticed, it has been a fun post, I mean even davetherave put up a post about white pride and that has had many points of views, and I enjoyed his post and learned a lot.<o></o>

I am a black man and I am proud of my achievements, so there is no way I am Silvio as one person said, I am the director of the movie you say is **** and like any director you promote your actors, if you were in my movie, I'd find a way to promote you, that is what fight promoters do, film directors and producers are no different. However, when I met Silvio and worked with him I was surprised at his size, I mean if didn't want to be as flexible as he is he could be a good body builder and that was the only point I was making, I mean I know he is not the ultimate tough guy, isn't it BRUCE WILLIS? That is what Hollywood is selling you guys, a 50 something year old bald white guy, or there is Sly, 

*<o>* :bounce: *</o>*

*John Cena* is currently employed by World Wrestling Entertainment (WWE) working on their Raw brand.<o></o>

In his WWE career, Cena is a five-time World Champion (three-time WWE Champion and two-time World Heavyweight Champion),[7] three-time United States Champion,[8] and a two-time World Tag Team Champion.[9] He also won the 2008 Royal Rumble.[10] Before being promoted to the main WWE roster, Cena trained in and wrestled for Ultimate Pro Wrestling and Ohio Valley Wrestling, holding the top titles of both promotions.[11

<o></o>

And now he is an actor and did a movie called 12 rounds....But to be honest you guys have helped me out...Anderson Silva maybe one of the guys I should cast, I am going to look into that, LOL, cheers...that is what a forum is for, I am also going to check out some of the other tough guy suggests in the post...at least you guys would watch him, but maybe not, you would just come out with more hate...on the plane tomorrow to Hollywood, enjoy the UK, I'LL BE BACK to check any more hate mail in a couple of days.... :thumbup1: <o></o>


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

are you addicted to sniffing bum holes?

you dont seem to make a point, are you telling me you think this bloke is going to come anywhere near the achievements of bruce lee, arnold schwarzeneggar, etc despite the fact he has a butler from the fresh prince of bell air in his video

HAHAHA


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

Bruice Willis and Sly can act tough, The Silvio fella is trying too hard. He looks too much of a pretty boy to be taken seriously. I think Patrick Swayze in Road House was a propper tough guy or Alan Ford in snatch.

Hope you know.. Wresting acchievments mean nothing, its all staged who will win


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

is a copy and paste from wikipedia about some wrestler supposed to impress me?


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

John Cena.. i kinda liked the cheesy marine film. Not seen 12 rounds, not sure i want to either. Dwayne Johnson done quite well in films tho, great in Be Cool as the gay body guard rofl.


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

offo said:


> aint the little black guy with the hat at 4:40 the little gay butler from the prince of bel air?


Its Purple Aki


----------



## BruceLee (May 5, 2009)

davetherave said:


> is a copy and paste from wikipedia about some wrestler supposed to impress me?


Davetherave I was wondering when you would raise your head...by the way I got your little in joke about MICROSOFT EXCELL, but I choose to ignore it, it was so petty...anyway you seem pretty bright, well, a little brighter than some of the nerds here who make childish comments and statements. When I talk I like to try and back it up with facts and not talk **** as you say, so I don't hide the fact that it is a copy and paste from Wikipedia, I leave all the links there, YouTube, etc, that is what the web is about, file sharing, open source, but that is a whole other debate...I am not trying to impress anyone...I am a self made man, I've learned what I needed to know from this forum.<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>

<o></o>

Yeah Silvio may never get to where Bruce or Arnie got, but he is aiming to get there and has done Hollywood movies and even if he falls short he had a go...the key here is ambition, a lot of people feel brave sitting behind a keyboard in their private online world, but when it comes to the real world what the hell do they do? Sweet FA.<o></o>

<o></o>

Ambition that's what this all about, it sound like there is no motivation here, the eye of the tiger, and if this post has got that going then great and one day I would like to see all the guys who have been putting Silvio down, face to face man to man...THE KEY IS IN THE DOING, not the talking, you have seen the ****, I am trying to do...so what if is the butler from fresh prince? You do better in your chosen career....let's stop this school boy locker room nonsense, put on our gloves, pick up the weights and go for it! It is Do or die. I am doing. So say what you like....

<o></o>

<o> </o>


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Where do I send the refund request for the 10 minutes of my life I've wasted reading this drivel?


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

dmcc said:


> Where do I send the refund request for the 10 minutes of my life I've wasted reading this drivel?


Wouldnt worry mate, as your only on minimum wage amount is negligable:lol: :lol:


----------



## luke28 (Apr 27, 2009)

Is SILVIO SIMAC THE ULTIMATE TOUGH GUY NO HE IS NOT ARE YOU GAY YES YOU ARE


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Who added sex to this threads tags?

Whatever floats your goat I guess... :lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

BruceLee said:


> Davetherave I was wondering when you would raise your head...by the way I got your little in joke about MICROSOFT EXCELL, but I choose to ignore it, it was so petty...anyway you seem pretty bright, well, a little brighter than some of the nerds here who make childish comments and statements. When I talk I like to try and back it up with facts and not talk **** as you say, so I don't hide the fact that it is a copy and paste from Wikipedia, I leave all the links there, YouTube, etc, that is what the web is about, file sharing, open source, but that is a whole other debate...I am not trying to impress anyone...I am a self made man, I've learned what I needed to know from this forum.<o></o>
> 
> <o></o>
> 
> <o></o>


thank you, i am educated, i have little else to add to this post but thanks


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

cellaratt said:


> <div class=


you're only jealous cos he said im educated :2guns:


----------



## BruceLee (May 5, 2009)

Hope you are well; we will be having a casting session for "FEVER 2"

Venue: Spotlight offices - 7 Leicester Place, London WC2H 7RJ

Studio 1 on the second floor.

Date: Friday 22nd of May

Time: 10am to 5.30pm

Due to the high volume of people available for the role, the time in the casting suite may be short, please do not take this as a reflection of your work.

We are a very relaxed team and we would just like to have a chat, but, you may be asked to read or improvise, shown storyboards or you could be sent sides by email before you arrive.

We have an unconventional way of working and as such we are trying to give everyone a fair chance, but we know some of you live outside London, so in the first instance email us to let us know if you will be available to come to the casting.

In the meantime do familiarise yourself with our style of filmmaking by watching our trailer for FEVER 1 - click on the link below or copy and paste into your browser

http://hollywoodblackff.bside.com/2009/films/fever_hollywoodblackff2009


----------



## squat_this (Jan 14, 2006)

Is this guy the Maximuscle model?


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

cellaratt said:


>


Brilliant ROFL :lol: so much better than that crappy trailer


----------



## BruceLee (May 5, 2009)

squat_this said:


> Is this guy the Maximuscle model?


Yes.


----------



## luke28 (Apr 27, 2009)

BruceLee said:


> Hope you are well; we will be having a casting session for "FEVER 2"
> 
> Venue: Spotlight offices - 7 Leicester Place, London WC2H 7RJ
> 
> ...


yes it is still siht:double ****:


----------



## delhibuilder (Mar 24, 2008)

BruceLee said:


> Hope you are well; we will be having a casting session for "FEVER 2"
> 
> Venue: Spotlight offices - 7 Leicester Place, London WC2H 7RJ
> 
> ...


are you the director of this or something?

how do we email you for casting, do we need previous acting experience? whats required.


----------



## BruceLee (May 5, 2009)

dmcc said:


> Where do I send the refund request for the 10 minutes of my life I've wasted reading this drivel?


Id rather you love or hate my film rather than be indifferent to it. If you love or hate it you will always remember it"


----------



## BruceLee (May 5, 2009)

delhibuilder said:


> are you the director of this or something?
> 
> how do we email you for casting, do we need previous acting experience? whats required.


Send an email to [email protected]


----------



## delhibuilder (Mar 24, 2008)

is this your address?


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

surely one of the most pointless threads .... what was your point bruce??? purely to advertise your film by the look of it.... why not just say so from day 1

" I have a new low budget film with the bloke from Maximuscle in it"

as thats pretty much the full story - not knocking you or anyone in it - but the whole smokescreen and 20 pages of poo for what is summed up in by above one line.


----------

